

Month long Hackathon & Slumber Party starting Nov 25.. You in? - argumentum
http://argumentum.posterous.com/hacker-fortress-the-last-hurrah

======
dkokelley
Interesting. I stayed at the Hacker Fortress for Startup School 2012. It's
certainly a nice place. It might be worth it for a YC W13 hopeful team to get
used to the area before their interview.

